# the basic structure of a portable router



## futureambitions (Mar 16, 2012)

could someone please tell me the basic structure of a portable router?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

This question seems so simple, I don't know how to answer it.....

A router that is easily moved from job to job?

I would consider any router not locked into a table as portable?

Could you please provide some more info......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

futureambitions said:


> could someone please tell me the basic structure of a portable router?


This exploded view of top notch router should answer your question.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

futureambitions said:


> could someone please tell me the basic structure of a portable router?


That is a good question. I have, since becoming a member of the forum tried to differentiate the headings General Routing and Portable Routing. My interpretation of a router is, if not in a table and locked down it is a portable router, thereby making a portable router or one that can be held in your hand and moved from place to place a router for general routing tasks. :haha:


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

harrysin said:


> This exploded view of top notch router should answer your question.


Harry....That certainly is a portable router. It is so portable it has to be carried from job to job in a basket or similar container. :laugh:


----------

